# Cain Velasquez



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

A lil' somethin for the upcoming card. Hit me up if interested in taking it off my hands...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice sig. I like it.

One thing though, Velasquez's render is not quite right around one of his shoulders.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil Ira said:


> Nice sig. I like it.
> 
> One thing though, Velasquez's render is not quite right around one of his shoulders.


Fixored. Thanks for pointing that out... i left the wrong layer active on the original image I exported...


----------

